# Pictures of my fish and tanks (as I take them)



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Gouramis are very pretty fish.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I think you might want to cut back on the food a bit, he's rather plump.. I know from having had one myself they are real food hogs in community tanks, my boy was able to out eat a much faster and twice as large rainbow fish 
lovely photo btw


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, I thought he was looking a bit full. I think I might start actually measuring out food so I know how much is the perfect amount.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I love how colorful he is. Beautiful!


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

I always stop and look at the dwarfs when ever i go into the lfs and contemplate buying one. They are very beautiful and interesting to watch. If i do im going to name it oracle lol


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

My 5.5 gallon "cutting" tank. I don't like throwing plants away, but I don't want all these in my 28 gallon. So I put them in here.


----------

